# Two HDR cars



## lyonsroar (Oct 15, 2010)

Opinions?


----------



## oldmacman (Oct 15, 2010)

The yellow car is certainly striking. Is it possible to isolate the cars and simplify the setting? The aluminum siding in 1 and street scene in 2 don't show the cars well.


----------



## Bynx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ya I agree. A nice background to offset the car.


----------



## lyonsroar (Oct 15, 2010)

^HECK YES!

I was walking around the service lot of my local Porsche dealer seeing what was there.  They have 6-7 Viper's and 5-6 Porsche Panamera's sitting around, but no keys for me.  It's just as well. lol.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 15, 2010)

What exactly is your reasoning for using HDR in the first one?  Seems to me like one exposure would have been the job, but I'm wondering what the though process was on it?


----------



## lyonsroar (Oct 16, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> What exactly is your reasoning for using HDR in the first one? Seems to me like one exposure would have been the job, but I'm wondering what the though process was on it?


 
Because I like HDR?

One exposure probably would have been fine for both of them, but I like the way HDR looks so I tend to shoot how I like it.  I don't think the HDR is overbaked on the first one, maybe a little on the second one, but I'm happy with the captures.:hugs:


----------



## ann (Oct 16, 2010)

using HDR with cars can be very helpful in giving the cars a professional lite look.


----------



## Provo (Oct 16, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Ya I agree. A nice background to offset the car.


 
Nice bynx


----------



## phiya (Oct 19, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Ya I agree. A nice background to offset the car.



I'm curious Bynx, how long did that take you in PS?  I'm really bad at pulling out one particular thing in an image, so I was wondering how exactly you did it?


----------



## Bynx (Oct 19, 2010)

Close cropping the car and knocking out the windows took less than 10 minutes. The most time spent was looking for a suitable picture that matched the perspective angle of the car. If the angle wasnt right no matter what I did the car would look like its floating over the floor instead of sitting on it. After the background was dropped in I just replaced the bluish glass on passenger and back window. I saved the file in layers as a psd. Then dropping in another background would take less than a minute.

There are two ways to close crop an object. The way Ive been doing it is to take a suitable size eraser with the Hardness set to 90%. Touch the edge of the circle cursor to the edge of the car then holding the shift key down just click all around the shape. Do it in small increments because you are going in straight lines from start to finish.
The other, more professional method is to use the selector tool and draw a path around the object. Save the path. Then make the path a selection. After that its just cut and paste.


----------

